
The Best Cheap Laptop: Acer Aspire E5-575-53EJ - jseliger
http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/how-to-buy-a-budget-laptop/
======
shanecleveland
Acer Aspire also most recommended laptop on Reddit:
[http://laptopkarma.com](http://laptopkarma.com)

